# CineSymphony LITE [Available now!]



## Cinesamples (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi VI-controllers,

We're proud to announce a new library, CineSymphony LITE. The library has two main uses:

1) A solid entry-level full-orchestra library for students.
2) A light-weight full-orchestra sketching tool for professional composers.

Releases October 14th. Pricing info TBA. We will have special educational pricing for students. Standby!

Audio demos and more info: http://cinesamples.com/product/cinesymphony-lite


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Great idea. You certainly have the sound and sensibility. I'm excited about this. : >


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

I didn't see anything in the video about it , but is there going to be a lite choir patch with staccatos and sustains to add to these sketching tools?


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Looks good! Might consider picking this up, depending on the price.



paulmatthew @ Tue Sep 30 said:


> I didn't see anything in the video about it , but is there going to be a lite choir patch with staccatos and sustains to add to these sketching tools?



Highly doubt it since they haven't release a CineChoir Libray and I think he showed all the patches in the video.


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Paul. This library contains only Symphonic instruments. A sketching Choir library could be a cool idea for a future add-on.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 30, 2014)

CineSamples @ Tue Sep 30 said:


> Hi Paul. This library contains only Symphonic instruments. A sketching Choir library could be a cool idea for a future add-on.



Thanks for the response. Just thought I would ask.


----------



## SoundTravels (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Awesome! I'm assuming that these are all culled from the samples from the bigger libs (Cinebrass, Cinewinds etc.) or are some of them new ensemble recordings? 

Thanks!

ST


----------



## Morph (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Any idea of how much it will be?


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

What are the ranges of the isolated instrument sections?
Are these full range, ore limited to the ensemble patch range?
(Because you mentioned isolating violas in the video)

It seems weird to not have seperate patches when all the samples are avaiable?
Are the unused samples getting purged?

The Ensemble patches are sounding very nice though!


----------



## Vovique (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful! I am already in love with the sound and the small footprint!


----------



## Enyak (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

VERY cool! I have no need for this personally, but I'd be absolutely thrilled (given the right price) if this was my first entry into the world of sampled orchestras. This should be a fantastic tool for students.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*



Enyak @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> VERY cool! I have no need for this personally, but I'd be absolutely thrilled (given the right price) if this was my first entry into the world of sampled orchestras. This should be a fantastic tool for students.



Yup yup - again, not for me but this could be one helluva gateway drug for newcomers if it were priced low enough. Most of the budget offerings out there are pretty poor sonically.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 1, 2014)

I have an aging MacBook 1.83hhz and this ought to do nicely on that. I also didn't get cine strings or cine percussion so this is a nice economic way of having a little bit of those samples and which might cause me to buy the bigger versions eventually. Hope the price is around the point I'm thinking it will be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 1, 2014)

dcoscina @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> I have an aging MacBook 1.83hhz and this ought to do nicely on that. I also didn't get cine strings or cine percussion so this is a nice economic way of having a little bit of those samples and which might cause me to buy the bigger versions eventually. Hope the price is around the point I'm thinking it will be. Fingers crossed.



I suspect others may agree, David. It definitely has that Cinesamples sound, and for those of us who do have many of their libraries, it should blend well with them. I'm not sure if I need to invest in something like this, but I can also see how useful it will be for others. Guess the price will also be a deciding factor in some cases.


----------



## Morph (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

The concept is rather nice, and I would be willing to pull the trigger on this, provided that it offers a cohesive result for a lower price than competing products.

Cineorch, although competent for simple sketches, is rather limited, yet priced at $99 plus taxes, which makes me wonder about the price of this library. A bit more and one enters the same price range of similar libraries.


----------



## JeffP06 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Hello,

Congratulations, great idea...

I wonder which mic settings are used ?


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

The price for CineSymphony LITE will be announced shortly. There is also an Education Discount Program which we are offering for students. I think we all remember being a student, choosing between paying rent, or to buy the Sonic Implants Strings for Gigastudio... that was never fun and we want to give the opportunity to students who wish to get started in composition.

The mic settings used on this library are the Dennis Sands mix. It's essentially what you would hear if you were sitting next to Dennis in the control room at the MGM scoring stage. The thing I personally like about Dennis' recording style is the attention to the stereo field. Plus his gear is worth millions of dollars, and just has a 'sound' which, combined with the MGM Scoring Stage, is now also the Cinesamples 'sound'.

We haven't shared this on Facebook/Twitter yet, but I'll share it here with VI-Control. I did a live composition screencast using exclusively CineSymphony LITE as the template. See below. Skip to the end for the final result.

MP


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the sound in Mike's walk through mock up is what shouted to me "buy this". I own CineBRass Pro, cineWinds, CineOrch, and a few other libs but I instantly can see the value of this for getting those initial ideas down. I've put my own custom ensembles together in Kontakt using other developers' libs and I'm glad CS has joined in to the game with this. I have my suspisions about the pricing but I don't want to get off on a tangent about that because it will be what it will be. It will then be up to us to decide if the price:quality/usability is worth it. 

Looking forward to Oct 14th. Also excited that with the 2gb footprint, it won't take long to DL and get up and running. SAWEET. 

Percussion sounds frigging awesome BTW and I like the way its mapped out.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, will post more demos as we get closer.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2014)

What control surface is being used in these two videos? Looks like what I've been wanting, with faders for Daw channels, and separate faders for cc control? thanks!


----------



## constaneum (Oct 2, 2014)

Basing on the limited articulation provided, i'm guessing the price will be around $199. =)


----------



## JeffP06 (Oct 2, 2014)

Soundhound @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> What control surface is being used in these two videos? Looks like what I've been wanting, with faders for Daw channels, and separate faders for cc control? thanks!



Peavey 1600 or 1600X


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Thanks! I am so getting Cinesymphony Lite, if the price is right. I was trying to sketch stuff while traveling recently and my macbook air had steam coming out of it's ears.  

Another question if I might, is he working in Cubase in these 'live composing' videos? Thanks.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*

Looks like Digital Performer.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Walkthrough Video]*



prodigalson @ Thu 02 Oct said:


> Looks like Digital Performer.



He actually says DP in the live composing video.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 2, 2014)

Digital Performer indeed!


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 2, 2014)

More audio demos here: http://cinesamples.com/product/cinesymphony-lite


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 3, 2014)

constaneum @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Basing on the limited articulation provided, i'm guessing the price will be around $199. =)



Yes it seems to only have 5 or z6 patches but upon further investigation in thie video Mike reveals that you could pull individual sections out of thes ensemble patches. Unlike PS Orchestral Essentials/Symphobia line which have sampled groups, Cinesymphony lite has its sections built on individual instruments or groups. This gives the user more flexibility to mix and compose single lines with. Btw- I own all PS stuff so I'm not dissing them by any stretch just illustrating the differences in approach to this kind of library and why CS Lite might cost a little more than people would think or expect. 

I've already put some $$$ aside for October 14.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2014)

Pricing is up on their website. 

$399 and $199 student pricing. 

Makes sense. Project SAM Orchestral Essentials is $450 and this competes directly with it. Now I have to decide whether I just spend the extra $100 for CineStrings (I have CineWinds and CineBrass) or get CineSymphony which also has CinePerc and CineStrings (sans leg). tough choice. Lucky I have a week to decide. 

Mike's walk-through certainly made this a real contender. The sound he achieved was excellent. I'm still attracted also to the low CPU usage and flexibility of this library for sketching purposes.


----------



## SoundTravels (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*

I wonder if there will be a discount for those who have the other big libs. Like, I have Cine-Strings-Winds-Brass, but just haven't had the budget to add all the Perc yet. This would be an awesome stopgap, but I don't really want to spend $400 on samples I already have... Or, what would be even more amazing, would be if I could just buy the Perc module :D 

Either way! Good luck to CS on this one, sounds great in the walkthrough!

-ST


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



SoundTravels @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> I wonder if there will be a discount for those who have the other big libs. Like, I have Cine-Strings-Winds-Brass, but just haven't had the budget to add all the Perc yet. This would be an awesome stopgap, but I don't really want to spend $400 on samples I already have...
> 
> -ST



+1.

Would be great if those who own Brass, Winds, Strings and Perc also received the half off discount. Would be fun to own this for its portability and small footprint but $399 is a bit too much for duplicate samples.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2014)

There's no precedence in CS history of them giving customers of existing libraries loyalty discounts. This library is gauged at students and newcomers to the libraries. 

I'm sure they will put it on sale in about a year so. Early adopters will pay more for this library but that's nothing new to any developer.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 7, 2014)

dcoscina @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> There's no precedence in CS history of them giving customers of existing libraries loyalty discounts.



True, but is there any precedence in their history of releasing a new library that includes samples from existing libraries? Looks like a great library but I don't think it's unreasonable for people who already own one or more of the sections to wonder about discounts.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



Maestro77 @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> SoundTravels @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there will be a discount for those who have the other big libs. Like, I have Cine-Strings-Winds-Brass, but just haven't had the budget to add all the Perc yet. This would be an awesome stopgap, but I don't really want to spend $400 on samples I already have...
> ...



Good question guys,
Those that own CineBrass, CineWinds, CineStrings and CinePerc will receive their respective ensemble patches for *free* in an update. They will be ensemble patches similar in functionality to CineSymphony LITE, but containing all the articulations available in those more advanced libraries. 

Important to note that CineSymphony LITE is entirely a Kontakt Player library. Currently, CineBrass and CineStrings are the only other Kontakt player libraries in our orchestra series. We are are in the process of encoding all libraries (CineWinds and CinePerc) to be Kontakt-player based as well, and that will also be a free update available in your login area of our site. Expensive for us, free update for you.

We are continuously re-hauling the CORE and PRO libraries, and adding to the libraries with new content sampled at Sony. As we always say, we want these libraries to be 'living libraries' and have a long life. Perfecting a sampled orchestra instrument is one that requires feedback from all you guys in the media-music community, and I think we've made great progress since CineBrass 1.0 days in 2011, but we have a lot more to do!  


Thanks all!
MP


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*

Once again, you Cinesamples folks rock.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



Maestro77 @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> SoundTravels @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there will be a discount for those who have the other big libs. Like, I have Cine-Strings-Winds-Brass, but just haven't had the budget to add all the Perc yet. This would be an awesome stopgap, but I don't really want to spend $400 on samples I already have...
> ...



Fair enough but I would assume trying to create some kind of tiered discount platform would be difficult. Take me for example. I own CineWinds Core, CineBrass Core and Pro, plus a few other libs from them that are irrelevant as their samples aren't used in this release. How the heck would that work? What kind of discount would I get since I own 2 of the 4 libraries of samples included in CineSymphony lite. 

My one question for Mike which is sort of important is which Kontakt player version is this library compatible with? I'm planning on using it on my aging Macbook running Snow Leapord. If it's too recent of Kontakt than it won't work... :(


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 7, 2014)

Great news. 

@cinesamples: Any news regarding the Voxos Update? I don't own the library, but I am very interested in the update.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 7, 2014)

So the "free ensemble patch update" is only applicable to those who own the full set of Core & Pro version of Cinebrass, Cinewind, Cinestring & Cineperc?

There's no special discount for those who owns partial of the libraries ? For example, I own Cinewind Core and Cinebrass Core. Just curious.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [$399 / $199]*

Everyone seems concerned about those who already own Cinesamples libraries ending up with duplicate samples, etc. if they order LITE.

But what about the reverse- us poor schlubs who own no Cinesample products, order LITE, and then want to upgrade to the big boy pants full libraries. What kind of price break is afforded to us in the upgrade, or is it tough titty said the kitty ?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2014)

R.Cato @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> Great news.
> 
> @cinesamples: Any news regarding the Voxos Update? I don't own the library, but I am very interested in the update.



+1 

I would also like to know if a Voxos update is coming soon ? Any news on this ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [$399 / $199]*

Mike,

The Composition Screencast was hands down the coolest, most honest video I have ever scene regarding music software. Absolutely inspiring and so down to earth. Loved every minute of it.

Sincerely,

Darren


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 7, 2014)

Great sounding lib with a nice memory footprint. Really love the demo songs so far! Would love to get it for the Woodwinds alone (the only area I'm lacking at the moment) Wish I could afford it right now... Probably one day 

marco


----------



## Martin K (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



CineSamples @ Wed Oct 08 said:


> Those that own CineBrass, CineWinds, CineStrings and CinePerc will receive their respective ensemble patches for *free* in an update. They will be ensemble patches similar in functionality to CineSymphony LITE, but containing all the articulations available in those more advanced libraries.


Wow! Thank you, Mike. This is awesome. Looking forward to that 

best,
Martin


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 7, 2014)

muziksculp @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> R.Cato @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news.
> ...



Hey guys,

We are hoping to have the major VOXOS update by end of the year (if not much sooner). For those that don't know, the VOXOS update will be like getting an all new Choir library. We went back to where we recorded VOXOS (Bastyr Chapel, Seattle) and sampled a ton more material (twice the amount as in the original library). But the update stalled as we worked on other pressing matters.

No excuse though, we dropped the ball here and it has been WAY too long since we first announced the update, so we apologize for the stall. I promise that it will be worth it. Thanks for your patience.

MP


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [$399 / $199]*



> Those that own CineBrass, CineWinds, CineStrings and CinePerc will receive their respective ensemble patches for free in an update. They will be ensemble patches similar in functionality to CineSymphony LITE, but containing all the articulations available in those more advanced libraries.
> 
> Important to note that CineSymphony LITE is entirely a Kontakt Player library. Currently, CineBrass and CineStrings are the only other Kontakt player libraries in our orchestra series. We are are in the process of encoding all libraries (CineWinds and CinePerc) to be Kontakt-player based as well, and that will also be a free update available in your login area of our site. Expensive for us, free update for you.



Amazing! What a fantastic feature to have as a free update! A true example of a developer rewarding loyal customers and also showing first time buyers what an investment a CS product really is. 

I'm going to be picking up CineStrings and CinePerc soon to complete my CS template!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the information.

Anything you can tell us about the brass update that has been discussed for a while? I know that it's a KP library and having to send everything through NI slows things down.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



CineSamples @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> Maestro77 @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > SoundTravels @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> ...



Cool stuff. Cinesamples are my favourite Orchestral libraries, glad to see them getting even better. I would like to see the Brass updated as there were some issues identified when 1.5 came out.

By the way, when you guys are updating things, it would be good to assign the automation controls and the library tags. This will add a lot of value I think because then the user doesn't have to do that and it's ready for Komplete Kontrol for example and can be added to the Komplete library. Try to assign the automation controls in groups of 8 too so that it works right away with Komplete Kontrol or any other controller (since pretty much all control surfaces use groupings of 8 ).

It would be a huge deal if you guys supplied tags and automation controls because if the user has to do it, they all get wiped out when an update is released since they use new nki's!


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



CineSamples @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> Important to note that CineSymphony LITE is entirely a Kontakt Player library. Currently, CineBrass and CineStrings are the only other Kontakt player libraries in our orchestra series. We are are in the process of encoding all libraries (CineWinds and CinePerc) to be Kontakt-player based as well, and that will also be a free update available in your login area of our site. Expensive for us, free update for you.
> 
> 
> MP



That's great to hear! that was the only thing holding me from buying cine perc core, since i don't own Kontakt (i use a mix of EW Hollywood series and VSL stuff, but i'm missing a real big orchestral percussion library). 
Any guess on when this new kontakt-player based editions will be available? Thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2014)

Purchased, downloaded (pretty quick!) and playing. Nice sound and very fast to get ideas out. Low CPU footprint. I didn't purchase CineStrings nor CinePercussion so this is a nice entry to these libs. 

One curiosity- I authorized the library through the stand alone version but every time I load up Kontakt 5.3.1 in my DAWs, I have to Add Library (had to do this in DP as well as Logic). Just wondering why that would be.

Aside from that, I love this thing!


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 14, 2014)

http://cinesamples.com/product/cinesymphony-lite

Available for download now!


----------



## constaneum (Oct 15, 2014)

Dear Cinesamples Team,

Since you've mentioned loyalty discount will be given for those who owns the CineSymphony series like CineWinds, CineBrass and etc, how do we apply for such loyalty discount? Do we need to write in? Just wondering. Thanks !


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 15, 2014)

> Since you've mentioned loyalty discount will be given for those who owns the CineSymphony series like CineWinds, CineBrass and etc, how do we apply for such loyalty discount? Do we need to write in? Just wondering. Thanks !



Did they say there would be a loyalty discount? I thought they just said owners of the series would receive their respective ensemble patches from CineSymphony Lite in a free update. I didn't think they were giving previous owners of the series a discount on the actual product itself...

I may have missed something...


----------



## constaneum (Oct 15, 2014)

Perhaps i misinterpret the message? Hmmm....wonder whether they'll ever consider that. Sigh...


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 16, 2014)

Many of you have sent in some great tracks composed entirely with CineSymphony LITE. Post here, and if you sent to http://twitter.com/cinesamples we will retweet.

Thanks all. And don't forget that students can get the library at 50% off. Probably the best deal for a starter orchestra library out there.

http://cinesamples.com/product/cinesymphony-lite


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 16, 2014)

R.Cato @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> Great news.
> 
> @cinesamples: Any news regarding the Voxos Update? I don't own the library, but I am very interested in the update.



In a few days, stay tuned to our Facebook page: http://facebook.com/cinesamples

Also we'll post info here on Vi-Control

It does exist  https://twitter.com/cinesamples/status/ ... 7362484224


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 16, 2014)

It's a great little library. Perfect for inspiration. 

Orchestral percussion is amazing BTW. Love it!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CineSymphony LITE [Live Composition Video]*



CineSamples @ Wed Oct 08 said:


> Those that own CineBrass, CineWinds, CineStrings and CinePerc will receive their respective ensemble patches for *free* in an update. They will be ensemble patches similar in functionality to CineSymphony LITE, but containing all the articulations available in those more advanced libraries.



Any news on this Mike?

J


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, wow, I missed that but would be very much interested in these patches too. Woodwind Ensemble patch is what I could use daily...


----------

